# Opinion about using hypnotherapy in combo with NLP



## acoc100 (Apr 6, 2008)

q


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

acoc100 said:


> I have a phobia of eating and drinking in front of others in case my hands shake (which they often do) so I usually eating on my own or with family.
> 
> I was thinking hypnotherapy in combo with NLP to stop we worrying about the shake and eat and drink effortlessly in the company of others.
> 
> Does anyone know the chances of success with this treatment as it is quite expensive


hypnosis combined with nlp can potentially cure many disorders especially phobias, its great


----------

